# To all the Remington 770 haters!



## GeorgiaCans (Sep 25, 2010)

I just picked up the camo Remington 770 combo( comes with Bushnell Sharpshooter scope) in a 300 win mag for $350, how could you go wrong. I got home and read all the reviews about how this gun is such a piece of crap and dont waste your money. Well I shot it today and it shoots great, put a box of Remington Accutip 180 grains through it, sighted in perfect, great shooting!  

Just wondering how many of the haters actually own or shot one and what kind of shooting they do. I know that a gun like this isnt designed to shoot thousands of rounds but to shoot a box of rounds sighting it in, then maybe shoot 2 deer a year with it...how could you go wrong? 
Just thinking out loud, oh also you should have seen the guy at Bass Pro's face when i said i wanted a 300 for deer, haha, priceless!


----------



## sdj2010 (Sep 25, 2010)

I had a 710 with no problems. Why spend a grand on a rifle/scope combo and have to worry about it getting dinged and scratched. Keep it clean and feed it good ammo and you'll have a good deer cannon.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, but if you can have an accurate effective rifle for $350, how can they justify the big bucks they spent? Unless they talk down about it, they would have to admit they over spent on their ______. 

I'm not knocking nice weapons, but a lot of folks get confused by the difference between want and need.


----------



## olchevy (Sep 25, 2010)

NOYDB said:


> Yeah, but if you can have an accurate effective rifle for $350, how can they justify the big bucks they spent? Unless they talk down about it, they would have to admit they over spent on their ______.
> 
> I'm not knocking nice weapons, but a lot of folks get confused by the difference between want and need.



I completely agree with this....I have seen many of the "Bargain Rifles" Shoot great and last a long time....Like NOYDB said many do not seem to understand the difference in a need and a want...

Glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## Catfish369 (Sep 25, 2010)

Former Rem 710 owner and a current Mossberg ATR owner, both in 30-06.  Couldn't ask for a better shooting rifle and am very well pleased with it's performance.


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm glad you like your rifle. 

The 770s and 710s are just not my cup of tea. For only a marginal amount more, I much prefer the quality of a Savage 111/11, Remington 700 ADL or Marlin XL.

Good hunting, be safe and kill a big one.


----------



## oneholer (Sep 26, 2010)

Just dont plan on passing it on to your kids (grand kids). When the barrel is shot out you just chuck it in the trash cause you cant rebarrel one.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 26, 2010)

I hunted for several years with my dad's ugly old Savage 110 in .270.  I wanted a rifle of my own, and I wanted a big name brand.  I found a good price on a Remington 700 BDL in .30-06 and used it exclusively for about 10 years.  In that time and since, I've customized it by converting it to a detachable box magazine and upgrading the stock and scope several times.  I now own 4 deer rifles, 3 name brands with Leupolds and 1 Savage with a Simmons (truck gun).  I wouldn't hesitate to hunt with the Savage, but I really love to tote one of my expensive rifles.


----------



## Dub (Sep 26, 2010)

GeorgiaCans said:


> I just picked up the camo Remington 770 combo( comes with Bushnell Sharpshooter scope) in a 300 win mag for $350, how could you go wrong. I got home and read all the reviews about how this gun is such a piece of crap and dont waste your money. Well I shot it today and it shoots great, put a box of Remington Accutip 180 grains through it, sighted in perfect, great shooting!
> 
> Just wondering how many of the haters actually own or shot one and what kind of shooting they do. I know that a gun like this isnt designed to shoot thousands of rounds but to shoot a box of rounds sighting it in, then maybe shoot 2 deer a year with it...how could you go wrong?
> Just thinking out loud, oh also you should have seen the guy at Bass Pro's face when i said i wanted a 300 for deer, haha, priceless!



The fact that you are happy is really all that matters, right?

If you really cared what other people thought, then you'd most likely read the reviews and done a bit of research *before *buying the gun.

Hope it serves you well.


----------



## IronOutlaw (Sep 26, 2010)

I remember when my dad had a 710 in 270. Action felt really rough. I like the feel of the overall gun and the scope was descent. He shot a 6 point with it one time and it jammed on the reload. He sold it not long after that. 

I'm not knocking on cheap guns. I use an old 1980s marlin 30-30 my dad traded for a set of used tires. Just speaking from experience.


----------



## polaris30144 (Sep 26, 2010)

Guns are merely tools. You can go to harbor Freight or Walmart to get tools or you can go to Snapon, Hilti or better quality tool supply stores. Same with guns, if you only shoot a box of ammo a year and it sits in the corner the rest of the time, then saving a few bucks buying cheap guns might serve you well. If you plan on using your guns year round, then cheaper isn't always adequate.

 Everyone thinks their gun is the best, but if I read a bunch of pages of bad reviews, I'm not going to save a few bucks by buying a gun that has a lot of bad reviews. Apparently not everyone that has bought 710's, 770's has not been very impressed with the quality or function, hence the bad reviews. I personally would rather have a good quality used gun than a brand new piece of junk.


----------



## CAL (Sep 26, 2010)

GeorgiaCans said:


> I just picked up the camo Remington 770 combo( comes with Bushnell Sharpshooter scope) in a 300 win mag for $350, how could you go wrong. I got home and read all the reviews about how this gun is such a piece of crap and dont waste your money. Well I shot it today and it shoots great, put a box of Remington Accutip 180 grains through it, sighted in perfect, great shooting!
> 
> Just wondering how many of the haters actually own or shot one and what kind of shooting they do. I know that a gun like this isnt designed to shoot thousands of rounds but to shoot a box of rounds sighting it in, then maybe shoot 2 deer a year with it...how could you go wrong?
> Just thinking out loud, oh also you should have seen the guy at Bass Pro's face when i said i wanted a 300 for deer, haha, priceless!



Sounds like you just purchased a good rifle and are more than satisfied.If you are happy with your purchase then who else matters? Enjoy your rifle and have a great season.That old deer might just not know what put it down!


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 27, 2010)

It's been a while since I last researched the Remingtons. They'd just come out with the 770 to "fix" the complaints about the 710. 

One thing I noticed was that most of the "bad" reviews weren't actually reviews. They were some know-it-all repeating comments he'd read posted by some other know-it-all, neither of whom had actually owned or shot one of the rifles they were talking about.

Plus a lot of the things that were being mentioned were of little importance to 99% of the shooters out there. Like the comment above about replacing barrels. I'm going to guess, but I'll bet I'm not but a fraction off, that 98.7% of the hunters out there have NEVER replaced a barrel on a hunting rifle. So why worry about it?


----------



## the.greg (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a Remington 770 in 30-06 and it has served me well for 3 years now with no problems whatsoever. This year I bought a Leupold scope for it to help me a bit. My favorite part about the gun is that it is very un-complicated and is reliable even if dirty or in bad weather. I agree people complain about it to justify the amount of $$ they spend on there own rifles. Mine is very accurate with core lokt 165 grains.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 28, 2010)

oneholer said:


> Just dont plan on passing it on to your kids (grand kids). When the barrel is shot out you just chuck it in the trash cause you cant rebarrel one.



I don't see this as a liability, the rifle is designed to be an entry level product for the occasional/casual hunter/shooter, not a target rifle flinging thousands of rounds downrange every year.

The average hunter isn't going to shoot a barrel out in his/her lifetime.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 28, 2010)

Deer are less dead when shot with a 770.


----------



## 1022 (Sep 28, 2010)

I own a Remington a Browning a Ruger a Winchester a Savage a Rossi and a Stevens I like them all they are all good shooters, and I hunt with all of them depending on the circumstances.The way I look at it,if I like it then to heck with what any one else thinks.Point being when I first carried a handgun into the woods all my buddies laughed they being riflemen,but after a couple of years of my filling my tags and them not the laughing stopped.


----------



## germag (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey, whatever blows your skirt up. If you're happy with it, that's all that matters.


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 28, 2010)

The 710 I owned was not accurate as I would have hoped but plenty of accurate enough to take deer as far as you can shoot around here.  The 770 is susposed to be a better updated version of the 710.  If it works for you the that's all you need.


----------



## chuckdog (Sep 28, 2010)

It's when you get ready to sell or trade it, that you'll hate it. I've had several expensive firearms that didn't suite me at all, but they traded good. I hope the 770 suites you. If it doesn't, you ain't gonna like what you hear when you go to market it.


----------



## jglenn (Sep 28, 2010)

770 IS an improvement over the 710.. 

How many folks re-barrel a rifle because it's shot out...answer is close to NONE. they simply sell it and buy another... what get re-barreled are action done for change of caliber or a custom barrel.

oh yeah for those that care.. a lot of the 770 is made right here in south Ga.

remington farms out a lot of the parts to US firms on this rifle.

do I own one ...nope.. have I shot one yep.  like someone said not my cup of tee, as I like the 700 action because I can re-barrel it myself

enjoy the rifle


----------



## one hogman (Sep 28, 2010)

*770/ 710*

bought a used 710, .30-06 for my son-in-law's first deer rifle, not the slickest action but shoots darn good for a cheap gun.


----------



## Bruz (Sep 28, 2010)

It is what it is. 

A Mercedes and a Hyundai will both get you from point A to point B but one will still be a classic in 50 years and the other will not. 

I look at Firearms as investments as well as tools....as has been said repeatedly....if you're happy that's all that matters. 

Robert


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 29, 2010)

Sargent said:


> Deer are less dead when shot with a 770.



That's correct.  Especially one that is 300 Win Mag....



Just kidding, obviously.  Like everyone else said, it doesn't matter what anyone else prefers or what they are planning to use it for.  Only matters what you want.


----------



## 2bbshot (Oct 5, 2010)

To each their own. If your happy with the gun no need to seek the approval of woodys. I look at it like this, life is too short to drive a chevrolet, drink cheap beer or shoot a 770. Therefore I drive fords, drink new castle and shoot heavy barrel 700's!!! 

Enjoy your new rifle man I hope you kill a pile of deer with it!!!!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Oct 8, 2010)

GeorgiaCans said:


> I just picked up the camo Remington 770 combo( comes with Bushnell Sharpshooter scope) in a 300 win mag for $350, how could you go wrong. I got home and read all the reviews about how this gun is such a piece of crap and dont waste your money. Well I shot it today and it shoots great, put a box of Remington Accutip 180 grains through it, sighted in perfect, great shooting!
> 
> Just wondering how many of the haters actually own or shot one and what kind of shooting they do. I know that a gun like this isnt designed to shoot thousands of rounds but to shoot a box of rounds sighting it in, then maybe shoot 2 deer a year with it...how could you go wrong?
> Just thinking out loud, oh also you should have seen the guy at Bass Pro's face when i said i wanted a 300 for deer, haha, priceless!


 I'll be getting this same gun at the end of the month.  Can't wait to see how she does!!


----------



## DS7418 (Oct 8, 2010)

Most people shoot less than a box of ammo a year in thier deer rifle. If the 770 lasts you 30 years,, then I think you have a good investment and a decent rifle.
 Good Luck


----------

